# der Kleriker und seine Werte



## Tylandrion (1. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe mal ein wenig herumprobiert und diese Übersicht erstellt.

Ich bin jetzt ein Kleriker der Stufe 16.
Ich habe eine Magieverstärkung von 405 (300 von Waffe & +105 aus equip, was auch im charfenster so angegeben wird).
Die Differenzen aus dem Tooltip und der tatsächlichen Heilung ergeben sich aus den 5% der passiven Fähigkeit Heilung erhöhen I.

Heilwerte:

Heilendes Licht II Rang 7
Tooltipheal = 395
Heal ohne Magieverstärkung = 414
Heal mit Magieverstärkung = 414

Licht der Verjüngung I Rang 7
Tooltipheal = 21TP alle 2 Sek
Heal ohne Magieverstärkung = 22/2 Sek
Heal mit Magieverstärkung = 22/2Sek

Strahlende Heilung I Rang 1
Tooltipheal = 986
Die folgenden Werte sind gerundet und geschätzt da für eine genaue Auflistung mein Leben nicht reicht außer bei einem Versuch.
Heal ohne Magieverstärkung = 1006
Heal mit Magieverstärkung  = 1006

Licht der Erneuerung I Rang 9
Tooltipheal = 20TP ...
Heal ohne Magieverstärkung = 21
Heal mit Magieverstärkung = 21


Wesentlich schlimmer ist es im PVP mit den Schadensfähigkeiten.

Getestet wurde gegen einen nackten Gladiator welcher 0 Magiewiderstand hatte.

Zerschmettern II Rang 7
Tooltipdmg = 207
Dmg ohne Magieverstärkung = 103
Dmg mit Magieverstärkung = 144

Donnerschlag I Rang 7
Tooltipdmg = 263
Dmg ohne Magieverstärkung = 131
Dmg mit Magieverstärkung = 182


Daraus schlussfolgernd kann man sich das sockeln im PVE eigentlich komplett sparen, da der einzig interessante Stein +Mana ist, wir dieses jedoch zur genüge haben. Und im PVP lohnt sich meines erachtens nur Leben zu sockeln da man so mehr dmg zwischen den heals machen kann.

Weiterhin sollte doch mal der Kleriker ein wenig überdacht werden was seine Stats angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib aber trotzdem einer.

Wenn einer andere Zahlen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Oktober 2009)

Das heißt also, dass Magieverstärkung nicht auf Heilung wirkt!?


----------



## Tylandrion (1. Oktober 2009)

so siehts wohl aus


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Magieverstärkung wirkt nicht auf Heilung, ist auch schon länger bekannt, der einzige Stat für Heilung ist also +Zaubertempo, aber der wirkt auch auf Schaden.


----------



## evergrace (1. Oktober 2009)

hui hab jetzt auch nen kleriker gemacht, bin atm lvl 17 und noch kein einziges mal gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (main ist "noch" ein assa mit lvl 31 mit den ich bis 17 ziehmlich oft down gegangen bin)
und die 4 sec was man länger braucht pro mob sind auch schon egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (1. Oktober 2009)

yepp magic boost ist für Kleris eigentlich stein nummer eins. neben plus leben vielleicht noch.
alles andere bringt eigentlich gar nix. Leider...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Oktober 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> hui hab jetzt auch nen kleriker gemacht, bin atm lvl 17 und noch kein einziges mal gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm irgendwie verhält sich scheinbar die Anzahl der Stunden die man im Spiel verbringt reziprok zu der Fähigkeit Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen!

Was hat das mit dem Thread und magic boost zu tun?


----------



## Tylandrion (1. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> yepp magic boost ist für Kleris eigentlich stein nummer eins. neben plus leben vielleicht noch.
> alles andere bringt eigentlich gar nix. Leider...
> 
> 
> ...




Da ich immer mit nem Gladi zusammenqueste, sockel ich dafür lieber Manasteine, der haut die mobs schon um, ich hab dann lieber mehr mana zum dmg machen und heilen zusammen bis ne regpause kommt.

Fürs PVP werd ich wohl nur Leben sockeln, is meiner meinung nach der sinnvollere Stat weils am besten skaliert.


----------



## HerrK (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich musste heute auch erschreckend erfahren,
das "Magieverstärkung" null Wirkung auf die Heilung hat!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mich bisher immer gefreut wenn ich mal einen Manastein dafür bekommen habe
und ihn auch immer direkt auf meine Klamotten gesetzt.

Mir wurde dann auch gesagt das der (momentan) sinnvollste Stein für Kleriker +TP ist..speziell für später im Abyss.



Norjena schrieb:


> ...der einzige Stat für Heilung ist also +Zaubertempo, aber der wirkt auch auf Schaden.



Dafür gibt es leider keine Steine...oder?


----------



## RealHaspa (12. Oktober 2009)

Und nooochmal...

Kleriker:

Bis lvl 25 ist es eigentlich egal wie du Sockelst (ja ich setzte nun eine gewisse Inthel...Interi..Inte..ach egal, voraus, dass ich damit nicht Ausweichen meine z.B.).

Magic Boost ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber wenn ich solo einen Spell mehr benötige um nen Mob zu killen bringt mich dit auch nich um 

Ab lvl 25 und dem Starten von Instanzen.

Für PvE sollte man als Kleriker ca. 1/3 seiner Slots mit Shield Defense sockeln (JAAAA Shield Defense, NEIN das ist kein Schreibfehler), den Rest mit HP Steinen. Mana Probleme sollte KEIN Kleriker ab dem lvl mehr haben..mal ehrlich...(Penance, Mana Treatment, MP Potions, Resting, etc). Shield Defense verringert den Schaden den man bekommt erheblich...

Für PvP ausschließlich HP Steine.

Sofern ihr Enchantment Stones benutzen wollt um Eure Ausrüstung weiter zu verbessern. Erste Prio zum Enchanten ist Euer Schild (+1 Ench = +2% Damage Reduction), dann Eure Rüstung (+ Phys Defense), dann erst Eure Waffe (+Weapondamage +Magic Boost).

MfG


Tante Edith: Der Schaden im PvP wird halbiert, die Heilung bleibt gleich. Ergo ist es sinnvoll die Heilung nicht skalieren zu lassen mit z.B. Magieverstärken, gell...


----------



## Ennia (15. Oktober 2009)

Im PvE kann ich genauso gut in Stoffklamotten mit +MP Steinen rumlaufen - Voraussetzung ist natürlich eine eingeschworene Gruppe.


----------



## RealHaspa (15. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich kannst du das, du kannst auch in Stoff rum laufen und alles auf Attack sockeln...

Der Heiler sollte nie Angegriffen werden, es passiert aber dann doch mal des öfteren das man 2-3 Schläge aushalten muss. Und wasw illst du mit geschätzt 10k Mana wenn dein Mana eh nie ausgeht ? Du aber in einem AE Burst die Fühler streckst ?

Natürlich soll jeder so socklen wie es seiner Spielweise am besten zu pass kommt, ich hab auch schon Templer gesehn die Mana sockeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pooboon (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mit dem Kleriker mehr als zufrieden - gute heilleistung und moderater dmg - fürs leveln sockel ich schilddefense und mp - später fürs pvp wohl auch einen relativ grossen anteil tp+


----------



## Thanu (13. November 2009)

Ich sockel wenn möglich nur Tp- jedoch sind die Steine zurzeit zu teuer, da die Dinger beim einbauen ja auch failn können...
Schildabwehr bau ich nur in meine Schilder-Slots ein, falls ich mal versuche mit nem Stab zu grinden oder nem 90% toten Elyos hinterher renne will ich keine Brustrüstung mit Shield Defense haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsächlich habe ich zurzeit also Mana gesockelt, was hin und wieder nütztlich ist weil ich so inner ganzen Runde Feuertempel wenn ich vernünftig heile und mich zwischendurch hinsetzte kein einziges mal die Gruppe fürne Manapause anhalten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und überhaupt finde ich das auf lvl 16 iwie derbe unwichtig, damals war mein Equip teils gar nicht gesockelt, einfach erstmal lvl 25 werden^^
Im Abyss sollte man dann wiederum schon wert auf Tp legen, denn inner Gruppe stirbt der Kleriker immer zuerst


----------



## Bexx13 (18. November 2009)

Ich seh das so wie Thanu, Schildabwehr kommt mir nur in Schilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sockel zb. auch gerne mag.Treffsicherheit (gibts leider nur als grüne Steine). Grade bei Elite-Mobs muss ich mich drauf verlassen können, dass die Roots sitzen!
Mittlerweile bin ich damit soweit, dass nur noch geschätze 5 % meiner Casts wiederstehen, auch bei Mobs die ein oder zwei lvl höher sind.
Ansonsten hau ich alles mit Magic-Boost voll und bin mit meinem angerichteten Schaden durchaus zufrieden (göttlicher Funke ca. 2300 im Vorwärtslauf)

TP sockel ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich keine Magicboost-Steine mehr hab. Eventuell wird das im Endgame wieder wichtiger auf lvl50, bis jetzt komm ich ganz gut ohne zurecht.


----------

